# just picked this up eastman looks like  a raliegh



## mre straightbar (Feb 13, 2014)

28 wheels
rod brakes(for sale including handlebars)
pretty nice paint
strange thing though pulled seat post out and there is a thick ass electrical wire running down into frame
havent found where it goes
anybody got any ideas?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Feb 13, 2014)

Possibly a generator cable for a tail light ?


----------



## sam (Feb 17, 2014)

Eastman--made in India


----------

